# April Fools by NREMT!



## Chiefjameel (Apr 4, 2011)

I took the NREMT-I april 1st to find out that they changed the format of the test. I will have to take it again for the 3rd time. :sad:


BTW. I didnt know the test changed. SMH!


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 4, 2011)

How did they change it? What do you mean?
I take mine on Wednesday and I haven't taken one for over 2 years.


----------



## Chiefjameel (Apr 4, 2011)

They added peds to the components. No wonder why. The test seemed harder this time. I guess its back to studying my emt I exam secret book. I refuse to let this test to get to me.


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wasn't peds always on there?

I have the sections as 
Airway
Medical
Cardio (for p)
OB/pedi
Trauma
Ops

Is it different from that?


----------



## Chiefjameel (Apr 4, 2011)

They incorporated peds in all the subjects. There are 5 subjects instead of 6 now. Airway respiration adults & peds, trauma adults& peds, cardiology adults & peds, medical ob& peds and ems ops.


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 4, 2011)

hmmmm. :censored::censored::censored::censored:. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 4, 2011)

Not to sound like a d**k, but shouldn't you have known the peds information anyways? Whether it was just the 1 category, or now the spread out over different categories its still something you should have known.


----------



## Chiefjameel (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah. True.I wonder how I failed 2 parts that I passed on the first test.


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 7, 2011)

I did not notice anything really out of the ordinary on my test. It stopped me at 80 and I passed. I used the JB Learning and it was really good.


----------



## Chiefjameel (Apr 7, 2011)

What's a good website that you would prefer that would give me scenario based questions like registry? I'm willing to invest a little money too.


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 7, 2011)

I used the JB learning, I just made a review type post of it the NREMT section called JB Learning. you can read what I wrote about it there.
Good luck.


----------



## Chiefjameel (Apr 7, 2011)

Appreciate it


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 7, 2011)

no problem


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 7, 2011)

> Not to sound like a d**k, but shouldn't you have known the peds information anyways?



According to his other posts, he's on something on the order of his third or fourth attempt at the test.  I'm gathering he probably has broader issues than simply not knowing the pediatric aspects.  This all sounds just like an excuse for why he didn't pass.  Not to sound like a ****, but honestly some people just are not cut out for EMS.


----------



## Chiefjameel (Apr 8, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> According to his other posts, he's on something on the order of his third or fourth attempt at the test.  I'm gathering he probably has broader issues than simply not knowing the pediatric aspects.  This all sounds just like an excuse for why he didn't pass.  Not to sound like a ****, but honestly some people just are not cut out for EMS.



Ok. Where's my encouragement?  Damn! Your post was pretty irrelevant.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 8, 2011)

> Where's my encouragement?



Am I supposed to give you false hope?  Do you want me to lie to you?  Hmm?  Because if you don't want me to lie to you, then I have to point out that the best predictor of future performance is past performance and the fact that you've failed multiple times chances are you are going to continue to fail the test because apparently you haven't grasped the very basic level of knowledge necessary to attain your credentials.  Sorry if that's disheartening or unpleasant to hear but that's the truth.  If you don't like hearing the truth, I suggest you either keep your concerns to yourself or only talk to folks you know are willing to lie to you when faced with a situation like this.  Best of luck in whatever you wind up doing.



> Your post was pretty irrelevant



I don't see how what I said in regards to a question about what you should have known coming out of a program is irrelevant.  You may not like it, but that does not make something not pertinent to the discussion.


----------



## firetender (Apr 8, 2011)

*Rushing to judgment*

What people post here is like Swiss cheese; riddled with holes that anyone can fill in with whatever they want. 

I hear usafmedic45 imagining. He's got a great imagination, unfortunately it doesn't offer a whole lotta respect to Chiefjameel who, just like the rest of us, is trying to find his place in EMS. Because he failed once or even twice does not mean he's one of those who are just not cut out for EMS. That's a summary judgment based on zero knowledge of what the kid's made of.

I'd fill the holes in Chief's Swiss cheese with something like this: he's new and doesn't have much real-world experience. He thinks he needs to study a certain way or study certain things to pass. There was a switch that threw him. He failed. 

... and what he needs to learn is if you want to get good at what you do you study to understand, not pass. Passing is a by-product of thorough understanding. Hopefully he's already figured out taking shortcuts doesn't work!

That may not be the encouragement he's looking for either. All I'm saying is you can critique without tearing down.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 8, 2011)

It could also be a failure of the program.


----------



## Sandog (Apr 8, 2011)

firetender said:


> What people post here is like Swiss cheese; riddled with holes that anyone can fill in with whatever they want.
> 
> I hear usafmedic45 imagining. He's got a great imagination, unfortunately it doesn't offer a whole lotta respect to Chiefjameel who, just like the rest of us, is trying to find his place in EMS. Because he failed once or even twice does not mean he's one of those who are just not cut out for EMS. That's a summary judgment based on zero knowledge of what the kid's made of.
> 
> ...



Good post and well said, some people, although well intended lack the tact to convey a point without being hurtful, or maybe some people just don't care if they are hurtful, I dunno. 

Might I add, the key to taking these exams is really understanding your subject matter, not just numbers or facts, but why. One must understand the workings of the machine they are working on, then and only then the repair makes sense... B)


----------



## Chiefjameel (Apr 8, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Good post and well said, some people, although well intended lack the tact to convey a point without being hurtful, or maybe some people just don't care if they are hurtful, I dunno.
> 
> Might I add, the key to taking these exams is really understanding your subject matter, not just numbers or facts, but why. One must understand the workings of the machine they are working on, then and only then the repair makes sense... B)



True true. But anyone got any advice on jb learning or emt national. Which one will get me better prepared? I'm looking towards them two.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 8, 2011)

JB learning is a great tool to help you with the process of thinking through CBT questions and taking a computer based test. However, if you're lacking the base education to master the material, a test prep service won't be much help. You need to know the reason behind the answers, simply memorizing JB prep questions will not help you pass the NREMT.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 8, 2011)

> Because he failed once or even twice does not mean he's one of those who are just not cut out for EMS. That's a summary judgment based on zero knowledge of what the kid's made of.



Then what the heck do you suggest we use as a standard precisely?



> unfortunately it doesn't offer a whole lotta respect to Chiefjameel



He hasn't earned it yet.  



> It could also be a failure of the program.



If that were the case though, chances are good that with a little studying he would pass the registry.  I mean, honestly, even graduates of the bottom of the barrel Caribbean medical school pass the boards.  



> Passing is a by-product of thorough understanding.



I'm not sure I agree with that when said about a test designed to measure the knowledge garnered from a course of less than 200 hours clock time in length.



> Hopefully he's already figured out taking shortcuts doesn't work!


It does not seem to be the case given that he still seems to be seeking exactly those options requiring of the least amount of effort necessary.



> Good post and well said, some people, although well intended lack the tact to convey a point without being hurtful, or maybe some people just don't care if they are hurtful, I dunno



Sometimes ripping the band-aid off in one go is better than slowly tearing it off hair by hair....it's not being hurtful, it's called being honest and if we are all honest with ourselves- not allowing our desire to be positive and encouraging to get in the way- we can see that someone who fails multiple times a test of exceedingly basic knowledge is not likely to have a very successful and illustrious career.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 8, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Sometimes ripping the band-aid off in one go is better than slowly tearing it off hair by hair....it's not being hurtful, it's called being honest and if we are all honest with ourselves- not allowing our desire to be positive and encouraging to get in the way- we can see that someone who fails multiple times a test of exceedingly basic knowledge is not likely to have a very successful and illustrious career.



And this is why I joined the usafmedic45 fan club lol

Sometimes the truth needs to be told.


----------



## firetender (Apr 8, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> someone who fails multiple times a test of exceedingly basic knowledge is not likely to have a very successful and illustrious career.



My point is that failing does not make you a failure. How many failings did it take for you to become usafmedic45?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 9, 2011)

> My point is that failing does not make you a failure



If you never succeed at it, then technically, it does.  It's just the touchy-feely BS that being a failure is some sort of unacceptable insult to the PC crowd that leads us to having people who persist in pursuing things that they have no substantial chance of succeeding at.  Being a failure isn't a character flaw, but the traits that tend to lead to it are and we all know that saying about how trying the same thing over and over while expecting different results is the definition of insanity.



> How many failings did it take for you to become usafmedic45



I've never failed a test during my training or for credentialing purposes, especially in EMS.


----------

